# What to clean a SBE 2 with?



## Flockshots92 (Jan 4, 2010)

What has everyone been cleaning their SBE's with and also is it better to run them dry or with a little bit of lube? I just got one and im trying to get a feel for the cleaning side of things.....Also how do you get to that spring in the stock for cleaning? Thanks


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

This is what I do with all of my shotguns,M1,Berreta,1100 and even my pumps on occasion. Getting a good lube like FP10 or Slick 2000 is what I recommend then lube it as the Mfg suggests.

Put the barrel, forearm and stock off to the side for awhile.

Okay, lets get out the cleaners, gun scrub or whatever you happen to like and spray the gun down real well and get the gross of the dirt off the thing. Spray down the trigger group and set it aside for a bit.

Do the same to the gas piston assy. Set it aside also.

Now get a plastic bucket, about a gallon should do it. Fill it half way with the hottest water you can get. Add a cup of 409 and dump all the small parts in it and let sit. Throw all the chokes in also.

For all you Extrema owners, listen close. This is important. The mag tube is a major problem for not getting it clean. That tube should shine when you clean it. I use a green scratchy that you clean pots and pans with. The bolt assy and the recoil spring should be soaking now but it needs to cleaned well also.

You should have the magazine spring and tube apart also. Pick up the receiver and a good stiff brush and your spray bottle of 409. Start in scrubbing the inside with the 409 and your brush. Look closely at the back of the action and if it needs to be scraped and pick out all the crap out of the bolt rails and the back of the action. It doesn't take much crap to slow the action down so look close.

A good bottle brush makes quick work out of the magazine tube. lots of crap gets in there so get it clean.

Rinse the action with hot water and set it aside. Dry it as good as you can with a dry towel.

Pick up the barrel and lets get to it. Look close at the gas ports from the barrel to the gas piston housing. They make little stainless brushes to clean those ports. Plastic from the wads will be on the inside of the holes and needs to be cleaned off. Clean you barrel however you like. Its hard chromed and is pretty easy to get cleaned.

Start pulling your small parts out of the bucket and start in on them with a brush and 409. Rinse everything with hot water and dry as well as you can.

For the guys with the recoil spring in the stock, I use a .40cal barrel brush on a cleaning rod with a drill to clean out the tube. Treat it like a barrel and keep swabbing it out till it shows clean on a cotton swab run in the tube. I use syn wheel bearing grease to lube the spring and tube. Less is better.

Use a hot blow drier to dry all the parts. Wipe down everything with a white terrycloth towel to see if you get it clean.

You need about 4 drops of oil to oil the whole action. 1 drop will be put on the carrier hinge pin on the trigger group. The trigger should be almost dry.

Put her back together and you should be good to go. Some anti seize on the choke threads is a good idea.

I have a gathered a bunch of brushes over the years that I love. Auto parts stores and auto paint stores are a great place to look.


----------



## dukhntr (Oct 25, 2008)

Don't worry about the recoil spring. You have years and several thousands of rounds before you need to worry about it. When you take it apart, clean the obvious stuff that looks dirty. Then use a Q-tip and clean the rails that the bolt rides on. Then use a little break Free CLP and lightly coat the rails and put her back together. Then your good to go.


----------

